# Roof Rack Modification



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's been some discussion of carrying materials on a vehicles' roof. I've posted this before, but with new members thought I'd show it again. This simple wood rack works good for SUV's, vans, and PU's with extended cabs, with factory roof racks.

Keep in mind that most factory racks have a warning about maximum load capacity.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/roof-rack-improvement-9394/












 







.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Pickups don't need them.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know Jammer,theres quite a few plumbers,painters,siding guys around that would argue the point,haha.BW


----------

